# LUDWIG drum purchase



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 10, 2013)

Were suppose to go look at this drum set today and was wondering if it's worth the coin. $2K
I think by the looks of it maybe late 70's but I'm no expert.
She/Lexi was suppose to post this but I'm impatiently waiting for her  and her GF to awaken from a night of unbridled libational debauchery.
I guess we will have to go look at the Hammond and the Leslie tomorrow. 
I don't know jack about drums but she played as a youth. Her dad bought her a set of drums years ago because he did not like her new step father.
So it's been awhile.
She wants us to strip it and paint it Purple. I have Citri-Strip. lacquer thinner, blue tape and 0000 steel wool waiting to go. 
I would appreciate any polite and constructive replies.
Thanks Helixx.






LUDWIG Rockers. 14 piece double bass drum set.
Cymbals w/Stands:
8" Zildjian Splash
10" Ziljian Splash
15" Zildjian Crash
16" Zildjian Crash
18" Zildjian Light Ride
21" Zildjian Mega Bell Ride
2- 18" Solar Chinese
14" Zildjian Quick Beat Hi Hat
5" Cowbell
8" Cowbell
Tambourine
2- 22" Bass Drums with DW5000 Pedals
14X7 Snare Drum w/Heavy Duty Stand

8 Toms:
8", 10", 12", 13", 14", 15", 16" Floor Tom, 18" Floor Tom
3 Tam Tams: 6", 8", 10"
Chair
Drum Dial Precision Tuner

Also are those Roto Tom's? The trio mounted on the stand.

Forgot.
Were also quite possibly looking at one the opaque/clear acrylic sets like my drummer used in the early 80's.
They were quite unusual as they had a radius bend on the toms that pointed away from the drummer. It might be my imagination but they seemed louder than wood drums.
Anyone ever seen them or was this a custom job?


----------



## darkrei9n (Nov 10, 2013)

Price is going to depend completely on what series of Ludwig it is and what kind of Zildjian crashes and splashes those are.

I can see around 400-600 based off the pedals, hats and ride. The kit itself looks to be either Maple or Birch. Definitely not poplar, wood looks way to dark.

I'd say its a tad high, I personally would probably put it at 1500-1800 rather than 2000. Vintage drums are just that, old drums and that just potentially brings more problems in my opinion than better quality. Old drums compared to more modern kits just don't compare as great.

Also if you're going to remove the wrap on it please replace it with an actual purple wrap. Don't just paint it. If you ever sell it down the road it will help keep the value over if you were to just paint it.


----------



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 10, 2013)

darkrei9n said:


> Price is going to depend completely on what series of Ludwig it is and what kind of Zildjian crashes and splashes those are.
> 
> I can see around 400-600 based off the pedals, hats and ride. The kit itself looks to be either Maple or Birch. Definitely not poplar, wood looks way to dark.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. So the newer drums are better? I figured the older ones would be better but I guess I was wrong.
I also thought they were painted.
We went to Sam Ash and they basically had drum sets you would give your kids for Christmas.
The basses seemed kind small. I was hoping for 24 inchers.

I found drum wrap.

This is flashy Jammin Sam » Mirror Chrome on Drums


----------



## darkrei9n (Nov 10, 2013)

If not a wrap than likely a lacquer. No drum manufacturer will just paint a drum. Its usually either just tung oiled, wrapped, or lacquered. Newer drums may not be necessarily better when it comes to the high quality older kits. But in today's market, a 350 dollar kit now will be better quality than a 350 dollar kit from the 1970s.

Older ones aren't likely to be better simply because technology is better for today. We have better techniques of hammering cymbals, better ways of making sure drums stay in round and such. Older kits also have longer to fall out of round. They're less likely to have been stored properly. All kinds of potential possible issues.


----------



## darkrei9n (Nov 10, 2013)

I should point out that those are roto toms. I don't see any tam tams in that photo at all.


----------



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 10, 2013)

darkrei9n said:


> I should point out that those are roto toms. I don't see any tam tams in that photo at all.



That's what I posted in the first thread. Thanks for your help.


----------



## darkrei9n (Nov 10, 2013)

As for those bent toms I've heard of them and seen them. But they're rare.


----------



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 10, 2013)

Here they are. They were popular in the late 70's.
Black-North-Double-Bass-Kit
As I recall I thought they were better looking back then. My thoughts have changed now looking at them again.


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ah yeah, the North's - so odd looking! Saw Alan White using them in the mid 70s and our drummer had to have some. Best I remember they did not sound very good with our live set up - and they really sucked in the rehearsal space. They always did look cool, tho. 

Not much help I know, just reminiscing I guess.


----------



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 12, 2013)

darkrei9n said:


> If not a wrap than likely a lacquer. No drum manufacturer will just paint a drum. Its usually either just tung oiled, wrapped, or lacquered. Newer drums may not be necessarily better when it comes to the high quality older kits. But in today's market, a 350 dollar kit now will be better quality than a 350 dollar kit from the 1970s.
> 
> Older ones aren't likely to be better simply because technology is better for today. We have better techniques of hammering cymbals, better ways of making sure drums stay in round and such. Older kits also have longer to fall out of round. They're less likely to have been stored properly. All kinds of potential possible issues.



Lexi and I decided we should go with a new large Ludwig Maple set and the radius-ed Gibraltar Racks. It will be spendy but we will leave it to a charity for auction when our time runs out. 
Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## darkrei9n (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice, if you ever need help tuning it shoot me a PM. Drums can be a more annoying instrument to tune.


----------

